# Coyote double



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I
View attachment 229443
View attachment 229443


I got my first double last night with a .223.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for removing them from the population!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That's awesome !


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Man that is great! How about a story how the hunt went down?


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

They look very healthy! The few I've spotted always look poorly. Maybe it's the winter coat?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

SMBHooker said:


> Man that is great! How about a story how the hunt went down?


I get up to pee, put wood on the fire, and glass my bean field in the middle of the night every night. Last night was very bright with the moon and snow. I could see really well. Two coyotes were criss crossing the field hunting along. I opened the window and got comfortable waiting for them to stop moving. One stopped broadside at 75 yards and I dropped him in his tracks with a shoulder shot. I cycled the bolt and got on the second dog. The female took off and ran to a high spot in the field. She then stopped and ran back towards me and stopped 30 yards from her dead buddy. I had a strip of set aside grass between me and her, but I could partially see her. I settled on her mid section because her shoulder was obscured by grass. I squeezed one off on her and she ran about 40 yards before piling up. I have shot 4 coyotes this winter, 3 have been without even leaving the house.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Tbomb55 said:


> They look very healthy! The few I've spotted always look poorly. Maybe it's the winter coat?


I have killed some nasty looking ones in the past. I killed one 10 years ago that was all but totally bald and covered with parasites. I considered that one a mercy killing.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

That's a good size male! Nice shooting super!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Very nice and great detail report.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Keep up the good work!!!!


----------

